# Pre-Agility



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The local obedience club that I belong to offered a new class this session called pre-agility. It works on a little bit of everything including some obedience, some of the skills needed for a CGC and introducing some of the agility course equipment. 

Varik is unflappable as always (if not always that obedient .. he STILL isn't into loose leash walking/heeling). He barrels right in and tries everything and is doing well. The only issue I have is pretty laughable.

At home, I wanted to teach him to jump (well it's 4 inches off the ground so .. step over) on command. Basically, he's like Godzilla and just tromps through, never even seeming to notice there is something down there to go over/avoid. Any suggestions on how to get him over it without his just knocking it out of the way and clomping on through which is his current modus operandi?

Goof.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do NOT teach any jumping at all at this age, you've got plenty of time later on. Most of the best instructors say the best jumping dogs wait until they are old enough to jump full measured height and that's when their growth plates have closed over a year old.

Much better to teach all the HANDLER skills we need to direct the puppies to the right place at the right time. You can use a jump standard (the upright part) with no bar to do alot of this.

Great book is by Linda Mecklinberg About Linda Mecklenburg also Susan Garrett's DVD 'Success with one Jump' 

Watch this video, MUCH MORE IMPORTANT SKILLS are being taught to this puppy.

Introducing: Hob Nob Helo (9 Weeks Old!) on Vimeo

Also the Crate Games DVD!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

How old is he? I wouldn't be concerned or trying to get him to jump if he is young. When the jump height is higher, I bet he will jump it then. He is probably just playing and having fun right now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the above. An agility instructor will be able to help you teach him to jump properly once he is old enough and has the right foundations. He should not be taught yet, especially by an inexperienced trainer, or you can teach him very unsafe ways of jumping, especially for a pup so young!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you're talking about TOTC, I think the Pre- Agility would be fine. It's all onleash and it's designed to get the handler and dog introduced to the equipment, how to read a course, learn contacts, things like that. The jumping I think would be minimal. You could always tell the trainer that he's too young to do any actual jumping but he could step over very low jumps to get acquainted with them. I took it with Stosh when he was over 2 yrs old and it was fun.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah as I said the "jump" set up was only 4 inches high. I just wanted some tips on getting him to actually notice and step over it instead of plowing it down. 

He'll be 10 mos old on 2/3.


----------

